# glow plug or fuse



## Michael47 (May 9, 2014)

Got a check engine light, and the code reader says "cylinder #5, glow plug open circuit"

I see that there's a set of fuses behind the glove box that need to be checked first, anybody got a description of how to access them?

Oh, it's a 2012 X5 35d with only 57,000 miles on it.

57,000 miles is awfully short for a glow plug to burn out, so I'm hoping the fuse just blew. And although that would bring up the question of why, replacing a fuse has to be a lot less expensive than the $650 the dealer wanted to replace the glow plug. (no, he didn't diagnose burned plug)


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Michael,

Good luck but if one plug goes bad you may as well replace all 6 of them. The main cost is just getting access to them, after that each plug was about $60 or $70 each. It's the first one that is so expensive.

I replaced all of mine at about 70k or so as I recall. Not covered under warranty either.


----------



## imtjm (Oct 5, 2004)

Flyingman said:


> Michael,
> 
> Good luck but if one plug goes bad you may as well replace all 6 of them. The main cost is just getting access to them, after that each plug was about $60 or $70 each. It's the first one that is so expensive.
> 
> I replaced all of mine at about 70k or so as I recall. Not covered under warranty either.


yeah, you should just replace all of them while you have the thing opened up. You also need the glow plug relay replaced while you are at it.


----------

